# t & g flooring nailer



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Metro M & L said:


> The freeman is the same nailer harbor freight sells painted black.


I wouldn't know, I've never been in there, but if you say so I'll believe. :thumbsup:


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

cleveman said:


> Bonjour to the Primatech nailer. I have a call in to them and they are supposed to tell me where the closest dealer is. I think that was on monday. But the gal did have a nice voice on her message.



I see you're in IA. Try lockwood flooring in Des Moines.


----------



## Ta2ude (Jan 22, 2013)

Primatech. Hundreds of thousands of feet installed and still going strong. It's not a $200 nailer though.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

pinwheel said:


> I see you're in IA. Try lockwood flooring in Des Moines.


Thanks. I still haven't heard back from Quebec.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Ta2ude said:


> Primatech. Hundreds of thousands of feet installed and still going strong. It's not a $200 nailer though.


There's something to say for getting a tool and have it be there for you, doing what it's supposed to do, day in and day out, year in and year out.
I"m like that--working for a living is hard enough, so I want the my focus to be on the job, not on the tools. Show up, work, leave; show up, work leave. no putzing around with tools.


----------



## Ta2ude (Jan 22, 2013)

Just stumbled upon this video, it gives a good demonstration of the Primatech P250 with roller base. I would love to see someone try this with the Bostich nailer that I see being used by most installers.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EytQZp0sMpA


----------



## Walk On Wood (May 8, 2010)

All the wood guys i know install at that speed.. With an MIII or pneumatic power nailer


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Ta2ude said:


> Just stumbled upon this video, it gives a good demonstration of the Primatech P250 with roller base. I would love to see someone try this with the Bostich nailer that I see being used by most installers.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EytQZp0sMpA


I added the rollers to my 350. Momma pushes me pretty hard now that she's got wheels on her nailer.:laughing:


----------



## Ta2ude (Jan 22, 2013)

pinwheel said:


> I added the rollers to my 350. Momma pushes me pretty hard now that she's got wheels on her nailer.:laughing:


Yes the rollers make a big difference. I had a "trak edge" on my original P240 and it would get imbedded with little steel flakes off the cleats and scratch the floor once in a while, if you got a bit lazy and slid the gun. The little extension handle and optional aluminum mallet also make a big difference.


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

Damn that wood fits up nicely.


----------

